# Who said Schwinn middleweights an't worth much .....



## mruiz (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-1962-SC...797?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfddad615


----------



## jd56 (Jan 28, 2012)

And to think I have a guy that said he was offering under $200 for a Jag up in Pa for me. Will be interesting of what comes of that. 

There is still 2 days of bidding on this one that you posted. Outrageous !!

It is nice looking bike though.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 28, 2012)

*wow*

dam  thats reserve not met yet either


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 28, 2012)

but it's just a price... no one is ready to pay that much yet...


----------

